# Lost my best friend...in memory of Dallas



## 1fastRN (Sep 28, 2015)

It's been 3 weeks since I lost my loving GSD rescue, my partner in crime, and my rock. I got her when I was 18 after my father suddenly passed away. She got me through a lot...she was there through all the friends, all the boyfriends, all the ups and downs. She always had a smile on her face.

Back in the beginning of august she got sick. She threw up a couple times and then slept for the night. She seemed okay but then vomited 16 times, her face was sunken in, and she was short of breath. Afraid she was going to die, I rushed her to the emergency animal hospital. They got her on the scale and I wanted to collapse when I saw she was only 76lbs....she weighed on average 90-95lbs. This was all acute fluid loss. I felt horrible.

I waited in the exam room with her breathing rapidly and looking like skin and bones...the 2 hours of testing felt like forever as I sat on the floor with her head on my lap thinking she was going to die in my arms. 

Bloodwork came back....PRBCs were extremely elevated at 69%. Normal Red blood cell for a dog should be around 31% or so. Anyway, this meant she was severely dehydrated, her blood was thick, and it earned her an overnight stay in the k-9 ICU where she received 8 liters of IV fluids, anti emetics (nausea drugs), and was xrayed and watched closely. 24 hr later I got the call her bloodwork was normal, xrays didn't show any masses or anything suspicious of cancer, and she could go home with a couple prescriptions. I had her home a month....and she took a couple days to recover but soon she was looking better than ever. I got her a newer food since she had grown picky of her last brand....and treated her like a queen. She was 8 now and I figured I should do the best to make her golden years the best...even if this meant allowing her on the couch (which was always a no-no), buying the most expensive food, and stocking up on new toys. I figured it was just a GI bug and we were good. 

Well pretty much exactly a month after she was discharged; I woke up for work and she looked sick again. This time she just vomited once but looked terrible after just 2 hrs. Rapid irregular breathing, lethargy, all the same symptoms with a much more rapid onset. Brought her back to the same animal hospital. Same deal...bloodwork. PRBCS were 75% this time!!! Meaning her blood was even "thicker" this time around and they rushed her in for emergency IV fluids, fearing she may have a stroke. I don't understand, she was drinking plenty of water and just had one small bout of vomiting. How could the bloodwork be worse this time?
She earned another overnight stay. I was scared, and frustrated. This doesn't add up, she must have a hematological disorder or my worst fear; cancer. About 6 hrs later (midnight) the vet called, and I figured it couldnt be good. She told me that despite bringing her fever down and hydrating her, her heart rate wasn't coming down and her breathing was getting worse. Vet did a bedside ultrasound which revealed an abdominal effusion (fluid around abdominal cavity). She drained it thinking that it may be causing the shortness of breath. Dallas was still getting worse....and an ultrasound of her chest revealed a pericardial effusion. Fluid in the sac surrounding the heart. 

We rushed to see her...being a nurse I knew this wasn't good, and probably wouldn't be fixable. I knew the fluid around her heart could be drained but it could cause cardiac arrest, an arrhythmia, or a bleed. Vet said it was more than likely cancer, and the prognosis was grim. We decided as a family it was best to say goodbye. She lived a happy life and we didn't want her to suffer. I told the vet and laid with her as she fell asleep for the last time; I didn't want her to be alone. 

I am still grieving and devastated but I wanted to share. I attached a bunch of pictures of my beautiful female shepherd. I can't help but feel as if she got robbed; 8 years is too short...even for a large breed. But I smile at the memories and try to find comfort knowing she was the happiest, most-spoiled, and well-loved dog....and she never suffered. I'll miss our weekly hikes, our playtime....****, I even miss the tumble weeds of fur that I was constantly cleaning up.

Rest in paradise, Dallas. I'll never forget what a special dog you were.

Thanks for listening


----------



## Palydyn (Aug 28, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. Many of us on the board know what you are going through so you aren't alone, even though it may feel like it. She was a beautiful dog and I hope pleasant memories of her will reduce the sting of her loss.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Oh I'm so sorry to hear this! He was a handsome boy! We know you miss him dearly! This is the Bad part about living with dogs. 

It will get better with time, stay strong and take care of yourself.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss of Dallas. She was a very lucky dog to have you. RIP Pretty girl...


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. Dallas was a beautiful girl and you and she were blessed by having each other. Take care . 
Maggi


----------



## 1fastRN (Sep 28, 2015)

She was a LADY!!! A classy lady!  Don't worry, 75% of people thought she was a boy, I used to laugh because the electrician called her "Old man" (she had a few grays on her chin). So I'd jokingly call her "old man" and "grandpa". 

Thank you for your support. Some people just don't get it but it feels good to talk and remember her. She was my 3rd GSD but she was extra special to me.

I knew I'd eventually get another dog, but I didn't think it would be so soon. I stumbled upon a female pup from a kill shelter who was in desperate need of a home or atleast a foster. I saw her picture and knew she was the one. I attached a picture. She isn't Dallas, but she's in need of saving and love....and I'm in need of a little love myself.  I'm looking forward to taking on another pup and I feel that rescuing another dog in need somehow honors Dallas' death. 

Thanks again for the love


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

So very sorry, I can tell you are heartbroken. Just remember that she will never really die as long as you hold a piece of her in your heart. No more suffering for you, sweet girl, run free.

Just saw your post about rescuing a new pup. I think Dallas would be happy and sometimes it's good medicine for a broken heart.


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm so sorry, it's like losing a child and a best friend, you just have to cherish the memories you and Dallas had together.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

1fastRN said:


> She was a LADY!!! A classy lady!  Don't worry, 75% of people thought she was a boy, I used to laugh because the electrician called her "Old man" (she had a few grays on her chin). So I'd jokingly call her "old man" and "grandpa".


My bad! 

Gender is clearly stated in your first post! 

And yes a rescue doggy is an "excellent" way to honor "Her" memory.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

So sorry for your loss. It is hard to heal when it is so quiet.


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

Dallas is gorgeous in those photos, she truly does have a smile on her face in every one. I am so sorry for your loss, she is waiting at the rainbow bridge. Good luck with your new baby, try to remember they don't come perfect, there is a puppy learning curve


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. It hurts ,even reading your post. Of the dogs that I have to miss in my life, the Shepherds hurt the most. They are too connected to us and should never have to die. Heal well. She will be nestled in your heart.


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Romany (Apr 22, 2014)

Sorry for your loss,She was a great looking Gal.
My thoughts are with you.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am sorry for your loss.
Sheilah


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl. RIP Dallas.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm very sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## 1fastRN (Sep 28, 2015)

I'm just messing with ya, Chip.  

Thanks for all the support guys. Some times I feel like I'm crazy for crying so much...because I never cry. But I feel okay to cry now...other people don't get it but thank goodness for dog people (esp GSD people  ). I'm glad I took so many pictures of her, even her actual model shoot and her picture with Santa! She was the best! 

<3


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

I am very sorry for your loss!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

What a beautiful girl! I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## München (Jan 5, 2010)

Sorry for your loss, she was beautiful!


----------



## Familyman (Sep 10, 2015)

Dallas was a beauty for sure. Rest easy Dallas.


----------



## 1fastRN (Sep 28, 2015)

Thank you everyone. It has gotten easier, especially since taking in my new pup. It's nice to have another loving dog at home.

I still miss Dallas tremendously but I'm now able to cherish the memories instead of sobbing uncontrollably. I miss the long hikes we'd go on and her silly antics...one time we were hiking right after a fresh snow of about 10". We were making fresh tracks and a few miles in when she stopped and looked up at me. The wind was whipping through the trees and sounded like a freight train; she jumped up with her front paws into my arms and looked into my eyes. She was scared of the wind and wanted to be consoled! A big 90 lb German Shepherd that was a big ole baby!  I just had to laugh and say, "I am NOT carrying you!"

Gotta love em. She was the best. Thanks again for all the support and kind words.


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

Dallas was wonderful!

You did everything you humanely could do but this was one illness the dog seemed unable to lick.

Dallas loved you and you loved her and you had a special bond.

Its devastating watching your dog die from a terrible illness. One moment here, and then gone a moment later.

Dallas had very good years and shows in your family photos. 8 years doesn't seem long enough and a GSD pays for that by being a large dog.

Remember her for the life she lived, happy and devoted with you and that makes all the difference in the world.

Dallas - RIP.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of your beautiful Dallas. Take care


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

1fastRN said:


> Thank you everyone. It has gotten easier, especially since taking in my new pup. It's nice to have another loving dog at home.
> 
> I still miss Dallas tremendously but I'm now able to cherish the memories instead of sobbing uncontrollably. I miss the long hikes we'd go on and her silly antics...one time we were hiking right after a fresh snow of about 10". We were making fresh tracks and a few miles in when she stopped and looked up at me. The wind was whipping through the trees and sounded like a freight train; she jumped up with her front paws into my arms and looked into my eyes. She was scared of the wind and wanted to be consoled! A big 90 lb German Shepherd that was a big ole baby!  I just had to laugh and say, "I am NOT carrying you!"
> 
> Gotta love em. She was the best. Thanks again for all the support and kind words.


Yes it is congrats on your new puppy. Im glad you are feeling better. So many old memories and stories you always hAve and to share. New additions to the family always fill our home and hearts with good energy. -sometimes chaotic but all in all good energy across the street we have a big sump and every snow we take the kids to take their sleds to go down the big hills. Its beautiful looks like a scene from Alaska. Bella our dog always went with us -she passed away last year-she loved to go with us. She would run up and down the huge hill and i always worried it was to much but she never looked more energetic and alive-usually such a mellow girl. She reminded me of a mini saint Bernard on these winter excursion-she was a heavy boned king charles-. This year we took max our new pup/dog sledding first snow of the year. Last year we took him when a little pup. This year was the real deal. He had so much fun he was trying to jump on the empty sled as slid it down the hill. We were having so much fun i did forget it was our real first time without Bella. I realized this later on that night and just cried i felt terrible. I realize this is normal and she will never be forgotten we just move on. Enjoy making new memories with your new pup.


----------

